# Grooming standard poodles - next advice from groomers



## Ericthepoodledad (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post here. I'd greatly appreciate some tips on grooming standards as it's been a real challenge for me lately.

We have two black standards - Reggie-12 and Brody-2. We've always groomed them with a real basic cut using an Oster golden and a 4F blade for head & body and #10 only for small areas such as rear under tail and feet (sometimes). I know this is not an "official cut" but we like the look. Most people have to ask us what breed of dog we have as they definitely don't resemble the "official" poodle look.

Grooming has always been a lot of work but lately it's become a real struggle. Especially for Brody who seems to have more wirey hair. It's slow progress as it seems you can only ram the blade through about 1/2" of coat before it stops cutting (still running). So, last time I first clipped away a lot of hair with scissors before attempting the clipper. It probably took me 2 hours per dog even with stopping to clean and lubricate the blade every 5-10 minutes. Now their due for another grooming.

A few questions for the pros:

1. Does this seem like a long time to groom a standard especially since I'm just doing a single length cut?

2. Are there clippers or blades better suited to the wool-like coat of a standard. I've looked into sheep shears a bit but they look rather dangerous with big open powered shears. 

3. I don't normally comb before as I tried it once and it seemed to make it even more difficult.

4. I don't wash ahead of time as again it seems to make the coat more poofy and more difficult to cut.

Do you have any suggestions for how to get the job done quicker/easier?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

My advice would to brush thoroughly, bath with shampoo and conditioner and fluff dry with a slicker brush. Even though you're making it a short hair cut this will make it easier for you to go through the coat. Don't think of it as taking longer. It may still take you a few hours, but it will look A LOT better and the clipping part should only take 15-20 minutes without too much struggle. I like to pre-clip dogs before the bath when they have a lot of hair, and then finish and smooth it after. I found going through thick curly coat is a lot harder when it's dirty and not straightened by fluff drying. Also your blade could use sharpening. If you haven't sharpened them ever and have been using them on dirty coats then they are probably very dull.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

How often do you sharpen your blades?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with the two previous posters. I used to clip horses a lot back in HS when I was showing every weekend & lambs that I showed at the county fair. I think your blades may need sharpened. 

Always bath a dog...horse...lamb before you clip them OR have a "dirty" very coarse cutting set of blades you only use for that purpose & keep your nice blades for touching up after bath clips. Also, when done bathing make sure the dogs are 100% dry. Clipping a clean, dry dog is the easiest way to keep your blades sharp and fresh. Also, another hint, if you find it is taking you an extremly long time to clip them have 2 sets of blades and rotate them every 15-20 minutes, over heating also dulls the blades.

Also, may I ask what cleaner/lubricant your using I've found some to work WAY better than others.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Agreed. Sounds like your blades are dull, from clipping dirty dogs over time. You will get a much better finish and look if you bath, dry and brush them out first. Actually, the wirey coat is ideal for poodles! That makes it easier to scissor and looks nicer..but doesn't matter for you since you are taking them short.  Get your blades sharpened, or buy a new set..


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like your blade is dull. I have 3 Standard Poodles, and groom myself. I would never attempt to clip a dirty coat (dulls your blade), nor clip before bathing, thoroughly drying, and brushing first. Clippers will move through a clean, brushed coat (no matter how wirey) with ease. 



> 2. Are there clippers or blades better suited to the wool-like coat of a standard. I've looked into sheep shears a bit but they look rather dangerous with big open powered shears.


I use the Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clipper with a #4F blade on the body, and either scissor legs, which I like fuller, or use a #30 Blade with a Wahl SS Comb Attatchment of choice (of length). I have even used the Wahl Arco SE (cordless) Trimmer with the plastic combs on neck and body, and gotten through my males's very dense coat! I normally only use the Arco to shave face, feet, base of tail.



> 3. I don't normally comb before as I tried it once and it seemed to make it even more difficult.


Before the bath, I spray a conditioning mist on the hair (to prevent damage), then use a pin brush, followed by a slicker (if needed), and then use the comb to catch any mats. Since you have a basic "flield clip," without topknot and long hair on ears, this should be easy. How often do you brush your Poodles? How often do you bathe? 



> 4. I don't wash ahead of time as again it seems to make the coat more poofy and more difficult to cut.


The secret to a good groom lies in the brushing. Do you have a HV Dryer to dry the coat after a bath? 



> Do you have any suggestions for how to get the job done quicker/easier?


Sharpen or get new blades (and maybe a new clipper).
Brush, bathe, fully dry, and then brush coat BEFORE you clip. 

I oil my clipper blades maybe once during clipping (two Poodes), and then clean, blow dry, and oil them after I'm done. You shouldn't have to be oiling 5 times during the clip. I can do a basic shave down with a #4 or #5F in 20 minutes.


----------

